# Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνίας (2016)



## Neikos (Oct 26, 2017)

ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΒΡΑΒΕΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ (2016)

ΒΡΑΧΕΙΕΣ ΛΙΣΤΕΣ (ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ 2015)

Α. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Μυθιστορήματος

•Γαλανάκη Ρέα, Η άκρα ταπείνωση, Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη
•Γρηγοριάδης Θεόδωρος, Ζωή μεθόρια, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
•Θεοδωρόπουλος Τάκης, Βερονάλ, Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο
•Παπαδάκη Κάλλια, Δενδρίτες, Εκδόσεις Πόλις
•Σωτηρίου Κωνσταντία, Η Αϊσέ πάει διακοπές, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη

Β. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Διηγήματος – Νουβέλας

•Ατζακάς Γιάννης, Λίγη φλόγα, πολλή στάχτη, Εκδόσεις`Αγρα
•Κιτσοπούλου Λένα, Το μάτι του ψαριού, Εκδόσεις Μεταίχμιο
•Μαρούτσου Έλενα, Οι χυδαίες ορχιδέες, Εκδόσεις Κίχλη
•Παπαμόσχος Λ. Ηλίας, Η αλεπού της σκάλας και άλλες ιστορίες, Εκδόσεις Κίχλη
•Πέτσα Βασιλική, Μόνο το αρνί, Εκδόσεις Πόλις

Γ. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Ποίησης

•Αγγελής Δημήτρης, Ένα ελάφι δακρύζει πάνω στο κρεβάτι μου, Εκδόσεις Πόλις
•Κολοτούρου Σοφία, Η τρίτη γενιά, Εκδόσεις Τυπωθήτω
•Κούσουλας Λουκάς, Εν παραβολαίς, Εκδόσεις Τυπωθήτω
•Μαρκόπουλος Θανάσης, Χαμηλά ποτάμια, Εκδόσεις Μελάνι
•Παπαλεξάνδρου Αριστέα, Μας προσπερνά, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος

Δ. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Δοκιμίου – Κριτικής

•Ανδρεάδης, Γιάγκος, Ο τραγικός καθρέφτης. Αφήγηση και θέατρο την εποχή της κρίσης, Εκδόσεις Ι. Σιδέρης
•Αριστηνός, Γιώργος, Αφερέγγυοι και πλάνητες. Δοκίμια για τη λογοτεχνία και τον πολιτισμό, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος
•Ζουμπουλάκης Σταύρος, Υπό το φως του μυθιστορήματος, Εκδόσεις Πόλις
•Κιουρτσάκης Γιάννης, Γυρεύοντας στην εξορία την πατρίδα σου, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
•Φωκάς Νίκος, Η μοναξιά της ποίησης, Εκδόσεις Νεφέλη

Ε. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Μαρτυρίας – Bιογραφίας – Χρονικού – Ταξιδιωτικής Λογοτεχνίας

•Βασιλικός Βασίλης, Ημερολόγιο Θάσου, Εκδόσεις Gutenberg
•Βέης Γιώργος, Παντού. Μαρτυρίες, μεταμορφώσεις, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος
•Γεωργίου Λολίτα, Συρία. Χρονικό σε θαμπό καθρέφτη, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
•Καλογεροπούλου Ξένια, Γράμμα στον Κωστή, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
•Χατζηδάκης Γιώργος, «Ω, άγιε αιθέρα…» [Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας], Εκδόσεις Polaris

ΣΤ. Υποψήφιοι για το Βραβείο Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Συγγραφέα

•Αρχιμανδρίτη Μαρία, Η μοναξιά της καμπύλης, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος
•Γεωργίου Βασιλεία, Η έκτη μέρα, Εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδης
•Καμπουράκης Γιάννης, Το φως αναλύεται σε χρώματα, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος
•Κλιγκάτση Μαίρη, Πλευρικά, Εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδης
•Κολτσίδας Χρήστος, Τα ορεινά, Εκδόσεις Μελάνι
•Κορρυβάντη Κωνσταντίνα, Μυθογονία, Εκδόσεις Μανδραγόρα

Επιτροπή Κρατικών Βραβείων Λογοτεχνίας

1. Αλέξης Ζήρας, Συγγραφέας, Πρόεδρος.
2. Γιώργος Ανδρειωμένος, Καθηγητής του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Σχολής Ανθρωπιστικών Επιστημών και Πολιτισμικών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου, Μέλος ΔΕΠ, Αντιπρόεδρος.
3. Δημήτρης Καργιώτης, Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής του Τμήματος Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων, Μέλος ΔΕΠ
4. Έλλη Λεμονίδου, Επίκουρη Καθηγήτρια του Τμήματος Διαχείρισης Πολιτισμικού Περιβάλλοντος και Νέων Τεχνολογιών, του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών, Μέλος ΔΕΠ
5. Μαρία Σκιαδαρέση, Συγγραφέας, Μέλος.
6. Πόλυ Χατζημανωλάκη, Κριτικός Λογοτεχνίας
7. Γιάννης Τσίρμπας, Συγγραφέας
8. Λάμπρος Σκουζάκης, Κριτικός Λογοτεχνίας, Μέλος
9. Νένα Κοκκινάκη, Κριτικός Λογοτεχνίας, Μέλος


----------

